# Cabela's plans to open 2 new Michigan stores



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

just ducky said:


> While I won't say I never argue, this is not one of those cases. Look at the number of posts in this thread that show dislike for Gander. What? Maybe 4 out of 5 or more? So I'm certainly not alone in my opinions of Gander.
> 
> And regarding arguing being the reason for a high post count, that's just silly. It basically comes down to the fact I've managed to hang around this site for over 10 years :yikes: yep, sad as that is...it's a fact. And for those who are math challenged, that's closing in on 4000 days. So when you think I, like many others, rarely go a day without visiting this site (another sad fact :gaga, and throw a minimum of 2 or 3 posts per day into the equation, it really doesn't take that long to build up post numbers. And by the way, there are a whole lot of people on this site with more posts than me...just ask the mods.
> 
> ...


I think I am safe to post, the Shi Kid can't see it anymore. LOL !

JD, while I agree with you to some extent, I make exceptions to outdoor stores. Especially ones that cater to hunting, fishing, snd shooting sports. Dunhams, Dicks, and others not so much, as the sporting goods is simply a department within the store. 

I also agree with you that my experiences at the Kalamazoo Gander Mountain is not so great on inventory. Never had to much of a problem on staff being friendly or helpful. The Coldwater GM is a decent store. They don't have a lot for waterfowl gear, but they might have it over any other GM store I have called. And it is closer than Cabelas for me. Pretty helpful staff there from my experiences. 

I have been to the one in Fargo ND, and it carried very little for waterfowling gear, very little. Customer Service ? Heck I don't know there was nothing I had a question on as it was not there. I did buy something there and the cashier seemed friendly. Not a lot of staff roaming the floor as it was a weekday and mid morning at that. Not exactly prime time for customers. 

I think with the economy in MI, you guys are seeing a chain struggle in this state to stay afloat. Sportsman Warehouse left, and their stores really rock in other states. Even for Waterfowl. To bad GM won't be around in the long run around here, I love to see Outdoor Stores all over, it makes our voice louder.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Actually went to return my waders at Cabelas, 2nd pair of duramags in 2 years and I got tired of them dry rotting in the same spot. Said I would like to exchange like i normally do then upgrade to a better pair. The CS manager gave me a store credit at the lowest amount they were ever on sale for $110, never seen the 1600's for that price best Ive seen is 180. Ended up paying the difference, needless to say I don't think that was good Customer service but at the end of the day I sucked it up because it saved me $100. The reason why I say not good is because of their advertised warranty on footwear, I could have exchanged straight up for the same wader that was priced at 190, but instead he discounted it for a store credit to pay for a wader that was 210? Whats your take on that? Still stuck with a cabela brand. Good or bad?


At least you didn't get "my manger will call you" and never heard a peep. I know you don't work for GM, but you definitely have a vested interest in them staying open based on some of the products that they do carry...

But back to Phil's original post...can't wait for the new Cabela's. Just wish they'd put one on the west side of Lansing...like at 430 North Marketplace Blvd


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> I think I am safe to post, the Shi Kid can't see it anymore. LOL !
> 
> JD, while I agree with you to some extent, I make exceptions to outdoor stores. Especially ones that cater to hunting, fishing, snd shooting sports. Dunhams, Dicks, and others not so much, as the sporting goods is simply a department within the store.
> 
> ...


Ya know Belly, I'll agree with you yikes: yep, I said it :lol. Everyone deserves a chance to make things right. And in this economy, a lot of people are struggling. I've been known to give businesses two or three tries, when some of my friends walk away. Retailers...restaurants...you name it. But in this area, the GM just has a reputation for poor service. Not just my opinion, but many. So unless they drastically change their focus, like someone else said, maybe to more clothing, etc., I just don't see them staying afloat for that much longer. 

I think TNL said it well...GM's heyday was in the early days of catalog sales. When I was a kid, I couldn't wait for my GM catalog to arrive. Sadly those days are gone forever.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone remember Herter's??????


----------



## Say Yah To Da U.P. Eh (Jul 5, 2012)

FullBody said:


> Grandville Gander mtn is already conceding. They have been clearancing the majority of the store for some time. Rumor has it that it is changing to a gun only store. I have no first hand knowledge of this. Just what I've heard.


You are correct no fishing any more. They will be remodled and have a massive gun library. Everything in still except guns and hunting acc is on sale. Half off all fishing tackle and rods and reels just had another markdown to 35 percent off, along with some other markdowns as well


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

did someone really quote Bellyup and say "solid post" ?....that didnt just happen...


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't miss GM at all either. 

I had to buy my benelli from them. Miserable experience which included needing to talk to a manager. Took forever to get him. Sourpuss attitude but I was right so he seemed forced to give me the $150 sale price that the display model had on it.
That took 2 underlings and another 20 minutes then i had to wait in the end of the regular line to check out !? WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot???

This is the m59 store. 

That was the final straw in a mattress laid by them over about 10 years and two stores. (novi)
Eff GM as far as I'm concerned.

Try buying decoys from them...especially goose decoys. Goose decoys were told to me to be "bigger and so shipping really is that much more"!? (Same box size as bufflehead box ) uhh ok?!?!

Don't try and take your damaged heads/flocking (dakotas) to them either....it's like you're not there. You can be the elephant in the room at GM when you show up looking for customer service.

GM is high priced in general, with real bad CS. 
That is a pair I try to avoid.

Cabelas has always been good to me. I've never been to their store. Just online and UPS shipping. Easy and a couple returns and warranty claims: a decoy, fleece vest, wader, and some other little things. 

Saginaw will be easy to hit for me now on the way up north. I can't wait!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=440186

Bring on Cabelas.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> did someone really quote Bellyup and say "solid post" ?....that didnt just happen...


Lmao ,holy smokes batman and the peak mallard migration is still happening. Why are we not hunting!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Actually went to return my waders at Cabelas, 2nd pair of duramags in 2 years and I got tired of them dry rotting in the same spot. Said I would like to exchange like i normally do then upgrade to a better pair. The CS manager gave me a store credit at the lowest amount they were ever on sale for $110, never seen the 1600's for that price best Ive seen is 180. Ended up paying the difference, needless to say I don't think that was good Customer service but at the end of the day I sucked it up because it saved me $100. The reason why I say not good is because of their advertised warranty on footwear, I could have exchanged straight up for the same wader that was priced at 190, but instead he discounted it for a store credit to pay for a wader that was 210? Whats your take on that? Still stuck with a cabela brand. Good or bad?


My guess is you didn't have your receipt. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Not worried about GM. It's pretty simple actually. If they don't shape up, the market will take care of itself.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I will choose Bass Pro Shop over both hands down. B 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

B Smithiers said:


> I will choose Bass Pro Shop over both hands down. B
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes Sir !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> Not worried about GM. It's pretty simple actually. If they don't shape up, the market will take care of itself.


Basic survival 101 in the business world  As you said before, they were an outstanding catalog sales company until they had the bright idea to get into retail stores in what...the 80's?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BangBangBang said:


> I wouldn't miss GM at all either.
> 
> I had to buy my benelli from them. Miserable experience which included needing to talk to a manager. Took forever to get him. Sourpuss attitude but I was right so he seemed forced to give me the $150 sale price that the display model had on it.
> That took 2 underlings and another 20 minutes then i had to wait in the end of the regular line to check out !? WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot???
> ...


Add one more _*satisfied*_ customer to the GM list :lol:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Jd, did you ever stop to think, it is Michigan people that staff the Michigan stores...... So I guess in general, MI folks are to blame... they are jerks. I agree, there is a few around... I could name two or three right off the top of my head.. LOL ! 

And it was me that said they should switch their focus to clothes if they want to stay afloat. 

I agree with most of what everyone says about Gander. I have had bad experiences at the Kzoo store. But I would rather see a Dunhams, or Dicks Sporting goods go out of business before a Gander Mtn.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Bellyup said:


> Jd, did you ever stop to think, it is Michigan people that staff the Michigan stores...... So I guess in general, MI folks are to blame... they are jerks. I agree, there is a few around... I could name two or three right off the top of my head.. LOL !
> 
> And it was me that said they should switch their focus to clothes if they want to stay afloat.
> 
> I agree with most of what everyone says about Gander. I have had bad experiences at the Kzoo store. But I would rather see a Dunhams, or Dicks Sporting goods go out of business before a Gander Mtn.


No, Gander sucks big time and should go buhbye


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BangBangBang said:


> Don't try and take your damaged heads/flocking (dakotas) to them either....it's like you're not there.


Sucks Gander wouldn't help you with your broken DAKOTA decoys.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> Sucks Gander wouldn't help you with your broken DAKOTA decoys.


yea, no crap. I thought they were supposed to be good dekes but not so much. I won't waste money on Dakotas again. They somehow have a good rep but not in my experience. I was able to dump em on craigs list tho. 
I've been happy with bigfoots. and some silos.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> My guess is you didn't have your receipt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Yes you're correct, but figuring the waders said cabelas on them, and I received the first pair as a gift its quite hard for them to retrieve the purchase history. 

You can rest assure I have strategically placed the most recent receipt.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Say Yah To Da U.P. Eh said:


> You are correct no fishing any more. They will be remodled and have a massive gun library. Everything in still except guns and hunting acc is on sale. Half off all fishing tackle and rods and reels just had another markdown to 35 percent off, along with some other markdowns as well


Just received a flier today, geared toward firearm sales.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> Just received a flier today, geared toward firearm sales.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Same here. All guns and and supplies issue.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I hope the long time honored tradition of shiver on the river walleye tournament holds together when gander in Saginaw dies. Being its where the daily weigh ins happen. Maybe they will go next door to cabelas


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pasch1bm (Mar 2, 2008)

Why does everyone here assume gander is struggling and failing as a retailer? They may not be doing a great job catering to the hunting / fishing crowd but that doesn't mean they are going out of business anytime soon. Seems to me they have just made a decision to focus more on the higher margin products I.e. clothing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i went to the "grand opening" today in saginaw and what a let down. smaller than any gander that i have ever been to and 0 water fowl gear. not to mention the prices. i saw a mag for my .22mag they are $15 for a 4 rounder every place i have looked, they were $27 there. no opening day sales. i cant see me going there again.

dave


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Prices were a little high. But Im assuming that the reason for no waterfowl gear is because its not in season..... you have to remember, this cabelas store is just an outpost, not the real deal, so stock is going to be limited. But those kiosk stands in there are going to be extremely helpful. If they ddont have something you need, you can order it at the store and have it sent to the store so you dont have to pay the shipping...... seems handy

Overall, i liked the store, minus the crowds. Going to be a while for that to die down im afraid


----------



## Tiny (Dec 24, 2008)

SBE II said:


> When were you there? The land of 10,000 lakes, I would say thats where I would plant my fishing gear. BTW MN is the MS flyway, when working the MN Game Fair, we sold more floaters then field decoys.


Were they the Chinese Floaters seeing Cabelas decided to kill American Made Herters............Just Say-in


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Tiny said:


> Were they the Chinese Floaters seeing Cabelas decided to kill American Made Herters............Just Say-in


Yea the same country that provided that vest your dog is wearing in your avatar


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I had yet another unfortunate experience with GM on Monday, but not going there.....


HEY, HOW 'BOUT THOSE TIGERS? :evilsmile


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

just ducky said:


> I had yet another unfortunate experience with GM on Monday, but not going there.....
> 
> 
> HEY, HOW 'BOUT THOSE TIGERS? :evilsmile


But you just did..........  Glad to see you gave it another go though. Chalk it up to experience and go shop at Dicks.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> But you just did.......... ...


yeah, but no details. It would sound like I was picking on them again. 

Actually stopped in at Dick's after...didn't quite have what I wanted, but close.


----------



## garza7585 (Oct 16, 2011)

Jeff and WebbedConnection in Livonia and Roger's Sporting Good... Thats it.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

just ducky said:


> I had yet another unfortunate experience with GM on Monday, but not going there.....
> 
> 
> HEY, HOW 'BOUT THOSE TIGERS? :evilsmile


I'm assuming it's gun related? At least GM shouldn't be busy on a Monday?!!?!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> I'm assuming it's gun related? At least GM shouldn't be busy on a Monday?!!?!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You got it Matt  had to talk with the "gun manager" in order to give me a trade-in price, who took 20 minutes to get time to talk to me (even though I was one of two people at the counter on Monday at 10:30 am), and then wouldn't even make eye contact. He goes in the back (I'm sure to look up the price in his book), and ended up about half of the offer I got with you on Saturday :lol::lol::lol: Friggin' joke. And when I asked him if it made a difference if I intended to buy a new gun from them as part of the deal, he just said "nope", and started to just walk away. I said "really?...you won't change your trade-in price if I spend $300-$500 here?" Does that sound like a well-trained, experienced salesperson, with a keen understanding of customer service? You know from our discussion on Saturday, my price was more than reasonable for a 1 year old gun. The "gun manager"? yeah right. Once again, GM FAILS!!!


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds like it's time to broaden the search!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> Sounds like it's time to broaden the search!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Okay I'll take back my complaint against GM for the price they offered, but not the fact that the "gun manager" :lol: there wouldn't even make eye contact or have a conversation. I just visited a couple local well-known gun shops, and got the same response. Everyone simply looks at the gun "blue book" and just says "here's what I'll give you", which is half of what the gun should get. Apparently the gun dealers and big boxes in the Lansing area are all ROLLING in sales because no one wants to be reasonable. Am I the only one who thinks if a shop wants to sell products in this economy, and someone comes in with cash in their hand, or in this case a very good trade-in, they should to do everything I can to sell him a gun? Baffles me. 

Sorry for the hijack...are we done talking about Cabelas vs. Gander yet?


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey ducky go to Cabelas best place to trade in good guns.Had a L.H. 1187 PAID 700.00 for it and shot it for 6 years traded it in and got 585.00.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

duckbuster2 said:


> Hey ducky go to Cabelas best place to trade in good guns.Had a L.H. 1187 PAID 700.00 for it and shot it for 6 years traded it in and got 585.00.


yeah I know. About the only place I haven't tried, but I'm about ready to get in the car and drive the 90 minutes


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I rolled through Guns Galore today. Shelves basically empty. Stopped by Cabelas and not much selection either.

They need to settle the gun debate soon. Too many jack wagons frantically buying every gun they set their eyes on right now.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I rolled through Guns Galore today. Shelves basically empty. Stopped by Cabelas and not much selection either.
> 
> They need to settle the gun debate soon. Too many jack wagons frantically buying every gun they set their eyes on right now.
> 
> ...


yeah Jonesy and I swung through a gun show last weekend...seemed like every welfare recipient in the region was there buying or selling. Where they hell do they get their cash??? Kinda scary people :yikes: But I did have a couple good offers without really trying...should've taken one :sad: But there's ALWAYS another gun show coming up


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Usually at GG, they can pull anything you can dream of from the back room.

Do you have any 10/22 Target models? 
Answer: What we have is on the rack

Do you have any M2 Americans?
Answer: No. We have an SBE American.
Can I see it?
Answer: It's on the rack.

I predict once the gun debate ends, give it a year and there will be a lot of guns back on the market from people who need money.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

just ducky said:


> yeah Jonesy and I swung through a gun show last weekend...seemed like every welfare recipient in the region was there buying or selling. Where they hell do they get their cash??? Kinda scary people :yikes: But I did have a couple good offers without really trying...should've taken one :sad: But there's ALWAYS another gun show coming up


I felt well cultured!....They just didn't have the right bazooka launcher I was looking for  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I just spoke with the used gun manager at Cabelas, and I emailed him pictures. Same story. He agreed that my gun all day long would be on the used gun rack with a tag of at least $450 on it. Yet they'll only offer me $200. Even if I purchase a new gun through them. So I guess I'm really out of touch, but I thought in this Michigan economy, a gun shop would be happy with a 20% profit on buying a used gun. Obviously not, since 5 different gun shops have told me the same thing. Cabelas manager even said "go sell it at a gun show"

So I guess I'm heading back to the next gun show for some serious dealing :sad: Think I'll wear some ripped up fatigues, and make a cardboard sign saying "make me an offer". :lol: Gonna be a long, and probably scary, day :yikes:

Sorry for the serious hijack guys...but at least this post was related to Cabelas


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

SBE II said:


> Yea the same country that provided that vest your dog is wearing in your avatar


I've found the guys who yell "They took R jobs. Buy American!" the loudest, are the dumbest. YMMV.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

just ducky said:


> I just spoke with the used gun manager at Cabelas, and I emailed him pictures. Same story. He agreed that my gun all day long would be on the used gun rack with a tag of at least $450 on it. Yet they'll only offer me $200. Even if I purchase a new gun through them. So I guess I'm really out of touch, but I thought in this Michigan economy, a gun shop would be happy with a 20% profit on buying a used gun. Obviously not, since 5 different gun shops have told me the same thing. Cabelas manager even said "go sell it at a gun show"
> 
> So I guess I'm heading back to the next gun show for some serious dealing :sad: Think I'll wear some ripped up fatigues, and make a cardboard sign saying "make me an offer". :lol: Gonna be a long, and probably scary, day :yikes:
> 
> Sorry for the serious hijack guys...but at least this post was related to Cabelas


Kind of reminds me of my point I made earlier... maybe it is not the store, it is just circumstance....... And maybe it is just you. You said "So I guess I'm really out of touch"........


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

when going to a store you also have to think about the fact that what they can get a new gun for is really low. they arnt going to pay the same or more for a used gun.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I did say I was apparently out of touch, and I'm guessing I'm not alone. 

I just think it's a really sad indictment on the greed of corporate America, and even the small business people (the mom and pop gun shops). There's no way they should need to make 2 X what they pay you for a used gun.

Oh well...I'll get my price, but it will most likely be at a gun show. No biggee.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

just ducky said:


> I just spoke with the used gun manager at Cabelas, and I emailed him pictures. Same story. He agreed that my gun all day long would be on the used gun rack with a tag of at least $450 on it. Yet they'll only offer me $200. Even if I purchase a new gun through them. So I guess I'm really out of touch, but I thought in this Michigan economy, a gun shop would be happy with a 20% profit on buying a used gun. Obviously not, since 5 different gun shops have told me the same thing. Cabelas manager even said "go sell it at a gun show"


I'm in retail, and you will not make it selling your stuff at a 20% gross margin. 

Another thought, why burn an entire saturday trying to get an extra $100-150, Doesn't seem like you'll end up too far ahead when you consider what your time is worth.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

flighthunter said:


> I'm in retail, and you will not make it selling your stuff at a 20% gross margin.
> 
> Another thought, why burn an entire saturday trying to get an extra $100-150, Doesn't seem like you'll end up too far ahead when you consider what your time is worth.


Appreciate the thought, but I don't hang at the gun shows long...maybe an hour. So for a couple hours of time, and $5 admission, it's definitely worth it to me for an extra $200


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

JD, that price your getting for a trade is pretty accurate. If i can't make money on it I don't want it..even if you buy a new gun with it. I have to sit on that investment just like i was sitting on a new gun but now its a used product....not very attractive from retail standpoint....in this economy. 10 years ago, woulda been much different answer.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

flighthunter said:


> I'm in retail, and you will not make it selling your stuff at a 20% gross margin...


Since you're in retail and I'm not, isn't it logical that if I tell you I'm going to purchase a new gun from you (which I truly am) you'd be more likely to make me a decent deal on a trade-in? Afterall, you would make money on both the trade-in gun, as well as on the new purchase. No one seemed to care when I made that suggestion to them. Am I once again out of touch?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> JD, that price your getting for a trade is pretty accurate. If i can't make money on it I don't want it..even if you buy a new gun with it. I have to sit on that investment just like i was sitting on a new gun but now its a used product....not very attractive from retail standpoint....in this economy. 10 years ago, woulda been much different answer.


Hard for me to believe, but all the responses I'm getting say you're right. 

No worries. At the gun show a couple weeks ago I had several solid offers without even trying hard. I was expecting to get a better offer from a true gun shop where I planned to buy a new gun. But obviously I'm headed back to another gun show. It'll be gone soon...no prob.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Now days, almost always better off selling on Gun Broker.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Since you're in retail and I'm not, isn't it logical that if I tell you I'm going to purchase a new gun from you (which I truly am) you'd be more likely to make me a decent deal on a trade-in? Afterall, you would make money on both the trade-in gun, as well as on the new purchase. No one seemed to care when I made that suggestion to them. Am I once again out of touch?


Unsold inventory isn't a profit, it's a cost. The gun you trade in becomes inventory and doesn't make up for the margin like a straight sell would.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Now days, almost always better off selling on Gun Broker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Got it on several websites, and getting lots of inquiries. Who knows...may sell and I won't have to go to another gun show (the characters at those things are damn scary :yikes


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Unsold inventory isn't a profit, it's a cost. The gun you trade in becomes inventory and doesn't make up for the margin like a straight sell would.


I would think in this highly competetive economy, making a new sale would be as difficult as having excess inventory around. But anyway, I get it...on to plan B


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> I would think in this highly competetive economy, making a new sale would be as difficult as having excess inventory around. But anyway, I get it...on to plan B


Is it when sales are up because of your president and his antics right now? I'm not sure that you're seeing the big picture...Unless they sell a lot the profit margin isn't worth it. A 20% margin to a company will definitely not keep a company from going bellyup...LOL bellyup:cwm27:


----------

